# New guy's layout



## IronManStark

Could a admin please delete this thread. I moved it to the layout thread


----------



## MtRR75

If you want to periodically update your layout here, you should consider starting a thread in the "My Layout" section. That way all of your updates will be in one thread.


----------



## IronManStark

MtRR75 said:


> If you want to periodically update your layout here, you should consider starting a thread in the "My Layout" section. That way all of your updates will be in one thread.




Thank you for the info. I will look at doing that. Still looking through this whole wonderful forum yet!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonR

If you have not yet done so, you might add
your layout to the Members Layouts stickie in
the Layout design forum. So many new, and some
experienced ones too, are looking for layout ideas
and you can share yours with them.

Don


----------



## IronManStark

DonR said:


> If you have not yet done so, you might add
> 
> your layout to the Members Layouts stickie in
> 
> the Layout design forum. So many new, and some
> 
> experienced ones too, are looking for layout ideas
> 
> and you can share yours with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Don




Thanks I will look into that a bit later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikola

Hey Iron Man - 

How do your insides not turn into mush with all those high-G moves you make?

A fan


----------



## IronManStark

Nikola said:


> Hey Iron Man -
> 
> How do your insides not turn into mush with all those high-G moves you make?
> 
> A fan




Well the suit is actually pressurized. Much like a fighter pilots suit is. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikola

IronManStark said:


> Well the suit is actually pressurized. Much like a fighter pilots suit is. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL. I'm not buying it but let's leave it at that. Nice layout and nice wall props. Did you build or kitbash them?


----------



## IronManStark

Nikola said:


> LOL. I'm not buying it but let's leave it at that. Nice layout and nice wall props. Did you build or kitbash them?



Thanks!!
I built myself. I tend to build movie props as a side hobby to the trains.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 89Suburban

Very nice layout friend.


----------



## IronManStark

89Suburban said:


> Very nice layout friend.




Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikola

IronManStark said:


> Thanks!!
> I built myself. I tend to build movie props as a side hobby to the trains.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very impressive. Would love to see how you did it. Have you posted that anywhere, or perhaps do it here on one in the OT area?


----------



## IronManStark

Nikola said:


> Very impressive. Would love to see how you did it. Have you posted that anywhere, or perhaps do it here on one in the OT area?




I can post a thread a little later in the off topic. I admin two groups on Facebook that I did a whole how to build thread on. One group is the RPF & the other is IMPB group. 
I build most of my props out of fiberglass, Eva foam , or metals 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark

Could anyone help point me to the OT section in the forum. If there is one I guess. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

IronManStark said:


> Could anyone help point me to the OT section in the forum. If there is one I guess. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Union Station is for topics other than trains.


----------



## IronManStark

Country Joe said:


> Union Station is for topics other than trains.




Thank you very much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chops124

Very nice.


----------



## IronManStark

So a little update for the layout. Was not a fan of the raised track to no where! Lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chops124

This is one of the better track plans I've seen in a while. A double 
folded dog bone.


----------



## IronManStark

Chops124 said:


> This is one of the better track plans I've seen in a while. A double
> folded dog bone.




Thanks! I like the way this one lets me switch out my lines. I can have 2 main lines, or a main with two branch lines. 
Now I need a few more switches to put in my yard! I think I'm going to put in a station on the other side. Maybe down the road I will look at a elevated line for a forth main. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 89Suburban

IronManStark said:


> So a little update for the layout. Was not a fan of the raised track to no where! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love that layout bro.


----------



## IronManStark

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark

a vid of my layout today!! It's coming along!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire21

Looks pretty nice, plenty of visual action.


----------



## IronManStark

Thank you. We like a lot of trains running! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NAJ

I could just sit there and become mesmerized and watch that all day. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## IronManStark

NAJ said:


> I could just sit there and become mesmerized and watch that all day. :smilie_daumenpos:




I know!!! My daughter has already LOL!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Cool, lots of action, and no crashes either!


----------



## IronManStark

So it's not a real update on the layout....... but.... we had a lot of fun tonight playing with the trains.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark

I love teaching my nephew & niece how to run the trains. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

